# Decisions, Decisions



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, I am looking at making my second gun purchase and I have it narrowed down between the P250 sub-compact, the P239, and the P290. I know that the 250 is a double stack but I don't know if that is going to really matter for me. I love my SP2022 with the DA/SA and I'm leaning towards the P239.
Anyone have any thoughts on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I used to have a p38 can opener but I lost it 
seriously tho stick with the comfort zone... I have several pistols and all of them are capable of carrying cocked and locked..its what Im comfortable with.
So even tho half of them can fire first shot DA I never carry that way...comfort zone.
Its a good idea that ford didnt come up with:mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

P226 sas......


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

snotzzz said:


> Ok, I am looking at making my second gun purchase . . . and the P290. . . Anyone have any thoughts on this? Thanks in advance.


Last fall I drove down the mountain to buy one of the first Ruger LC9s.
I came home with one of the first P290s. A "First Edition". For a LOT more money. I wanted a DAO semi-auto to replace my S&W J-frame with CT grips for CCW.

I liked the "no safety" feature. Lots of folks had problems with the early versions. Mine has been flawless. I bought two eight-round "extended" mags from SIG.
I carry it inside a "generic" DeSantis nylon belt pouch, with the six-round mag as the extra. Hidden right in plain sight. Makes me look like a "metrosexual wimp". :mrgreen:

I don't think the P290 is "in favor" with most gun nuts.
"It feels blocky for a 20 ounce gun". "Has a bad trigger". 
I don't lose sleep over that. Mine works for me. YMMV. :smt1099


----------

